# Dubia Roaches, Fish food?



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey,

Is it ok to feed Roaches on fish flakes?


----------



## phoenixwoof (Aug 23, 2007)

from personal experience i wouldnt use just fish flakes! the roaches can end up smelling of whatever you feed them! my rep room whiffed for weeks afterwards!!! my dubias are on layers mash (chicken feed) as a base and then whatever scraps i have plus orange and carrot etc.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Tropical fish food is said to bring out colours in beardies so i give mine it sometimes but use catfood as a basic food with gutloading veggies also.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I just ran out of cheap dried dog food and the stuff my wife buys for our Cavies is too expensive to be giving to roaches!

I have been giving them fish flakes (sooo cheap from ebay) along with veg like butternut squash, carrots and apples and the like.

I just wondered if it would cause any long term problems with the fish food.

They seem to love it, they clear their bowl every day lol )

(P.S. Any joy with the post yet Gem? )


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

fish food is fine for roaches  we give them alot of left over cgd, they love it


----------

